# intersects() nur mit Quadraten???



## FloOo (24. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei ein 2dspiel zu machen und die kollision mit der Klasse Rectangle und deren intersects funktion ..
ich hab mir selbst die klasse sprite geschrieben die eine funktion getBounds besitzt und ein rechteck der bildgröße zurückgibt

public Rectangle getBounds() {
		return new Rectangle(x, y, height, width);
}

an den abfragen dürfte alles stimmen, denn es funktioniert!!!, aber nur bei quadratischen bildern, sobald die bilder rechteckig sind, fällt mein charakter durch eine wand oder bleibt stehen, wo keine wand ist. ich nehme an weil auf einmal die größere kante für beide seiten genommen wird ... ich habe mir aber schon alle größen ausgeben lassen und er nimmt die richtigen bildgrößen.... kennt jemand das problem oder die lösung^^?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (24. Aug 2009)

FloOo hat gesagt.:


> kennt jemand das problem oder die lösung^^?


Kein Mensch außer dir kann bisher das Problem kennen, da du keine (hinreichend große) codeausschnitte gepostet hast. Dass intersects auch bei rechtecken korrekt funktioniert ist zu ~100% sicher, der fehler muss irgendwo in deinem code liegen.


----------



## andre111 (25. Aug 2009)

> ```
> public Rectangle getBounds() {
> return new Rectangle(x, y, height, width);
> }
> ```


Kann es sein, dass du height und width vertauscht hast?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (25. Aug 2009)

andre111 hat gesagt.:


> Kann es sein, dass du height und width vertauscht hast?


:lol: tatsächlich^^ der code Ausschnitt war also doch groß genug, na sowas


----------



## andre111 (26. Aug 2009)

:bae:


----------

